# Inlet Harbor Marina Today



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Fished at the Inlet Harbor Marina today. I go there occasionally. It was senior citizen's day today ($2 instead of $3) Well, I put in an extra dollar for the "pool" for whoever got the largest fish by noontime.
Using one of my 6 cast netted mullet, I got a nice jack around 2ft. or so. Waited for 3 long hours till noontime to cash in my $14. I guess you're a pro when you make money catching fish..isn't that the correct term?


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

You are the MAN Pat!. Congratulation on your prize. "Senior Discount" day!. How old in order to get a discount?. You do not look "senior citizen" to me at all.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Shhhhh









53 here. It's normally $3. You've never been there?? I'm not sure how old yo HAVE to be... 50 I think.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats....

Seems you have had good luck lately


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Hell...at my age, I'd probably only have to pay a buck!!!

Clue me in, Pat. Isn't that the small pier next to the restaurant that closes really early?


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Right, that's the one...very small pier with a roofed deck at the end of it.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

NAH! 50 years old and consider to be a senior citizen, then I should be considered an "ancient citizen".

I thought senior citizen is the one who start to get social security check, and 62 y.o is the starting point.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

You're right DVO, i didn't understand that either. I guess they just consider the money they make more important there, so they have their own option to lower what they consider is senior citizen age.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

Pat dont forget to report that windfall on your tax statement (line 21 on your 1040) come this thurs. (april 15) now that your a pro fisherman..
congrats on your catch:beer:

speaking of seniors (turning 50), God forbid you get on aarp's mailing list, they wear you out with all the solicitations to save you money...
they are good to save you 10% on some purchases i guess, just overkill with the junk mail.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*hmmm.*



sprtsracer said:


> Hell...at my age, I'd probably only have to pay a buck!!!
> 
> Clue me in, Pat. Isn't that the small pier next to the restaurant that closes really early?


That would be Down the Hatch 1mi south still good fishing though


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Jigmaster said:


> That would be Down the Hatch 1mi south still good fishing though


I thought it was Inlet Harbor. The one I'm thinking of, you have to walk by the big open dining area where they have the bands in order to get to the covered pier. I've never fished it...yet...mainly because they close it so early, but it may be worth a shot if I go early enough.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

You're right Sprtrcer...that's Inlet Harbor Marina...with the bands,etc.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

sprtsracer said:


> I thought it was Inlet Harbor. The one I'm thinking of, you have to walk by the big open dining area where they have the bands in order to get to the covered pier. I've never fished it...yet...mainly because they close it so early, but it may be worth a shot if I go early enough.


Yeah your right i thought you were refering to REST that closes early. That fishing pier does close early.


----------

